# 2/12 roof problem



## john63 (8 mo ago)

I have a dormer with a 2/12 pitch and when I purchased the house it had 2 layers of shingles on it. I did a rip off and replaced with new shingles 25 years ago with no problems until 6 months ago. 

It had 1 leak in the middle of the 34 foot span about 2 feet up from the eve/roof edge. The shingles were all cracked on the whole roof and I know the shingle life span was 20 - 25 years so I went over the existing shingles with new shingles last week and it still has the leak in the same spot.

In a pouring rain spanning 2 hours a few drops. Any suggestions as to why its leaking and how to fix it.

I do not want to rip everything off and re-do with a roll roofing system because this roof has always had shingles. The house was built in 1958 and dormer added in 68. Has 3/4 Tongue and groove not plywood and the wood has no signs of rot. where the leak is the wood is hard as a rock.

It just seems odd that its only leaking in that one spot. And the leak area is not a low spot in the roof.


----------

